# Frage Schichtenarchitektur



## DaSt (20. Jan 2016)

Hallo, 

vl. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Eine alte Prüfungsfrage (zum ankreutzen) lautet:

In einer Schichtenarchitektur sollen Objekte einer Schicht keine Operationen von Objekten derselben Schicht aufrufen - Wahr oder Falsch

Im Skript steht nur: Zugriff auf eine Schicht nur über die direkte Vorgängerschicht.
Deswegen hätte ich gesagt die Aussage ist wahr, einige meiner Komilitonen meinten das ist falsch. 

Was sagt ihr? Wahr oder Falsch

Danke


----------



## Joose (20. Jan 2016)

Antwort: "Falsch"

Innerhalb einer Schicht können sich die Objekte "gegenseitig verwenden" wie es eben sinnvoll ist. 
Aber die Kommunikation zwischen unterschiedlichen Schichten darf nur zwischen "benachbarten Schichten" stattfinden.


----------



## DaSt (20. Jan 2016)

Ok danke ;-)


----------



## Joose (20. Jan 2016)

Joose hat gesagt.:


> .... nur zwischen "benachbarten Schichten" stattfinden.



Und da dann eigentlich auch nur in eine Richtung 
Sprich aus der Businessschicht kannst du die Datenschicht ansprechen. Die Datenschicht kann Werte zurückliefern (return values), aber die Datenschicht darf nicht die Businessschicht ansprechen.


----------

